# FISH NAMES translation



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Portuguese - English fish names
If you are offered "Half Saint Peter with chips", it is probably a fillet of John Dory.

Azevias fritas may have been a sort of sole, 16th century fish and chips; or they might be one of a variety of fried "cakes". Garrett once dined on azevias and caramujos - both now a little vague.

(From OECD Multilingual dictionary of fish and fish products, 3rd edition 1989;

Taylor’s dictionary - largely Bras.-Amer. bias; Morais’ Dictionário; Islenha 23 1998)

abrótea hake

alabote Atlantic halibut

albacora yellowfin tuna

alosa cinzenta alewife [N.Amer.]

anchova blue fish

anchoveta anchoveta

angula elver

arenque herring

arenque fumado kipper

argentina argentine [smelts, various]

arinca haddock

arinca fumada smoked haddock [Finnan smokie/haddock]

atum tuna var.

atum voador albacore

azevia sole

bacalhau dried salted cod

bacalhau feito em tiras shredded/flaked codfish

badejo whiting

baleia whale

berbigão common/spiny cockle

besugo, bica sea breams var.

bicuda barracuda

bife de baleia sea beef (whale flesh)

biqueirão anchovy

bocados de atum small slices of cooked tuna

bodião wrasse [berghilt]

boga/boga-do-mar [sea breams]

bonito bonito

brema bream [freshwater]

caboz goby

cabra gurnard var.

cabra morena grey gurnard

cabra vermelha red gurnard

cação, caneja dogfish

cachalote sperm whale

cantarilho do norte redfish [Ocean perch]

capelim capelin

capelo long-finned bream

*carapau* horse mackerel var. [scad]

*caras de bacalhau* cod cheeks

*carne de caranguejo* crab meat, dressed crab

*carne-a-carne* pressed salted anchovies

*carne de tartaruga calipash* - green-turtle meat

*carpa* carp [freshwater - various]

*castanhoal* snapper

*cavala* Chub-/Spanish mackerel

*charuteiro* amberjack [tuna]

*cherna* grouper

*cherne-vermelho* snapper

*chicharro* horse mackerel var. [scad]

*choupa* black sea-bream

*congro* conger (eel)

*coregono pollan* [freshwater herring]

*enguia*, eel
*
enchova* anchovy
*
escamudo saithe*, pollock, pollack, coley, rock salmon

*espada* scabbardfish

*espadarte* swordfish

*espadilha* sprat, brisling

*espadim* marlin

*esparideos* sea bream

MORE TO COME


----------



## lgs0754 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for these - I dont know the name of many of the English ones let alone the Portuguese ones!!!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I tried to give 'Thanks' Siobhan but it will not let me until I, "Spread the thanks around."

So THANK YOU. That is a very useful list. I'm not sure about the first one though for hake. I always thought that was pescada.


----------

